# FORBIDDEN CROSS-BORDER VENDETTA: SPETSNAZ STRIKE INTO PAKISTAN (Journal Article)



## 3rd Herd (7 Apr 2007)

Given the temperature is warming up and the spring offensive is expected I thought this journal article seemed apprioate.

FORBIDDEN CROSS-BORDER VENDETTA:SPETSNAZ STRIKE INTO PAKISTAN DURING THE SOVIET-AFGHAN WAR
Grau Lester W., Jalali, Ali Ahmad 

"In 1986, Soviet Special Forces conducted an unauthorized strike into Pakistan while attempting to wipe out a guerrilla base. The Special Forces were pinned down and had to call for Soviet air strikes to extricate themselves from an untenable position. This article discusses the planning, conduct and consequences of the mission. Lieutenant-Colonel Babushkin wanted revenge. The Mujahideen guerrillas maintained a large base camp in his 15th Spetsnaz Brigade area of operations and the Soviet command in Kabul would not let him go get it. The Mujahideen used their border base at Krer to launch forays against him and resupply Mujahideen forces throughout northeast Afghanistan. In February 1985, the mujahideen “Black Storks” unit had massacred one of his Spetsnaz companies. Only Captain Oleg Mart’yanov, the deputy commander, and a wounded RTO survived. Then in August 1985, Captain Bykov and 50 of his men were caught during a reconnaissance of Krer’s well-prepared forward defenses and took more casualties. The reaction of 40th Army was gutless........

Journal of Slavic Military Studies, 18: 661–672, 2005; http://taylorandfrancis.metapress.com/content/u3m39k871787362h/fulltext.pdf

See also:

GRAU, LESTER W. "The Soviet–Afghan War: A Superpower Mired in the Mountains" http://taylorandfrancis.metapress.com/content/pq4gb4jlv7hnfx84/fulltext.pdf

 LTC (R) Lester W. Grau, USA, LT Jason Falivene, USMC, "MOUNTAIN COMBAT: HARD TO MOVE, HARD TO SHOOT, EVEN HARDER TO COMMUNICATE" http://taylorandfrancis.metapress.com/content/u26x26406h6v6846/fulltext.pdf

Grau, Lester W. "THE HIGH-PRECISION TULIP: DEVELOPMENT AND COMBAT EMPLOYMENT OF THE SOVIET LASER-GUIDED MORTAR ROUND" http://taylorandfrancis.metapress.com/content/t2g935743082733p/fulltext.pdf


----------

